# Seachem Matrix - who uses it?



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I am still using the default filter media that came with my aquaclear filters except that I added Purigen bags. I would like to change out the media and will most likely go with Seachem Matrix but I have a few questions:

1. How do you guys put it in the filter? Meaning, what type of bag do you use? Obviously it cannot be too fine since things have to pass, right?

2. How long will Matrix last? 

Thanks.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the aquaclear bio-material and no reason to change it, it lasts forever and it's very porous like Matrix.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's more of a canister filter bio media, I just dump it into the filter.

It lasts a long time.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love matrix media I use it in all my filters. I put it in large media bags I get prom my lfs. I have a 2l tub un-used sitting for my next shrimp rack. Plus I got given a 2 gallon bucket of eheim media for free.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

There's really no need to change out bio-media, unless it is falling apart or something. Could cause a mini-cycle, especially if you change the sponge as well.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

I actually just want to add more media to my hang on filters....it seems that the aquaclears do not have enough.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i use seachem matrix in all of my Aquaclear HOBs. I normally use the included sponge and add a media mesh bag full of this stuff as a second stage filter. No need for carbon as all my tanks are planted. The mesh bags are the generic ones i pickup at the LFS. They dont necessarily have to be fine as these granuals are large. My Aquaclear 110 just arrived so ill have to get the largest mesh bag out there for the new setup.

The sponge needs cleaning every 2 to 3rd week.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I use it in all of my HOB and canister filters. I put plants and moss in all of my HOB. I use the matrix as a substrate for the plants and a bio media for the tanks. I have several large tubs of it around.
Tim


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Matrix is the only biomedia I use in all my filter.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't see the point in changing to Matrix. Just buy another box or two of the AC biomedia. It's probably cheaper. I put mine in pantyhose. 

-Lisa


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i have use matrix for years now...

in my canister...it does what it does..which is hold bacteria. 

i haven't change mine for over a year...rinse and reuse


----------

